# 300 ZX is a broken windshield



## golden (Sep 23, 2011)

Dear to my Z31 1986 Nissan 300 ZX is a broken windshield. How and where to get it, I live in Bosnia and Herzegovina. Thank you all for your help in advance.


----------



## golden (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can still get them through Nissan. There were two available: "bronze tinted" and "without bronze." They aren't cheap, however, but if your local auto glass supplier can't get them otherwise, it might be your best (if not only) route.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont know if places here in the united states would ship glass internationally, but Riteway in arizona has a lot of z car parts. Used Car Parts - Recycled Auto Parts - Order Online - Riteway Auto


----------

